
Macbook Pro 15-inch vs. 16-inch (display, size, weight,..) - Elect2
https://www.community.rocks/Macbook/viewthread/99
======
azhenley
It would be helpful for it to list the base specs _and_ the max specs for ssd,
ram, cpu, and gpu.

